
McDonald’s Loses Big Mac Trademark in Europe﻿ - mzs
https://www.courthousenews.com/mcdonalds-loses-big-mac-trademark-in-europe/
======
mimixco
This story has already been debunked on a previous HN post. McDonald's lost
the trademark to _Supermac_ which they registered but never used. Trademark
law requires you to show proof of usage. That name was in use by their Irish
competitor but never by McDonald's. The term "Big Mac" was not involved in the
dispute.

~~~
mimixco
Well, I'll admit the story is very confusing. The EU decision another poster
linked does mention Big Mac and it also cites many examples where they used it
in commerce but it says those aren't sufficient. Seems pretty strange to me.

I don't think they have any chance of keeping Supermac, which they registered
and didn't use, but I'll bet they fight to the teeth to keep Big Mac.

~~~
detaro
The decision reads to me as if McDonald's didn't think they'd actually need to
properly establish the factors as required by the law, since who'd think
they're not using Big Mac, and submitted only some badly connected pieces of
evidence. And officals don't like arguments that amount to half-assing and
relying on _everyone knows_ where the law calls for concrete evidence, or even
aren't allowed to consider facts not brought forward by the party.

